# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  T-SQL چیست?

## newsoft

باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
می خواستم بدونم
T-SQL چی هست؟

----------


## Felony

یک زبان پرس و جو استاندارد هست که برای واکشی اطلاعات ازش استفاده میشه ، تمامی بانک های اطلاعاتی استاندارد از این زبان پشتیبانی میکنن .

برای اطلاعات بیشتر : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transact-SQL

----------

